# can't connect to sites



## SI_KH (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi
I am new at FreeBSD

I run a FreeBSD 9.0 (i386) on vmware. I set the ip, I can ping 4.2.2.4 but when I try to ping yahoo.com resolve is:


```
"ping:cannot resolve  yahoo.com: Host name lookup failure"
```

What must I do?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2012)

Same answer as on your other thread, Thread 36048.


----------

